# Just Finished A Few, Check em' Out Please!



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to show you guys some of the european taxidermy I have been doing. I love both taxidermy, and wood working, so I really enjoy doing the whole mount, not to bad for my age I would hope to say! Thanks for looking!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot pics... crap they will be up in a minute.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Pics


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

looks very nice.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That base is sweet looking! Great job!


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

They came out great!!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Did you do something to the antlers? They look fresh.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I need a template of your arrowhead, that's sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice! The base looks great!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

nope, the antlers were untouched.


----------



## gdnfa77 (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, noticed mine aren't as white as some of the others I see one here, I prefer them not to be bleach white. Whats your guys' take on that?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

great looking mount!!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice


----------

